# Overclocking Compaq 5400



## daw285 (Apr 20, 2010)

So here's the deal, I have a very old Compaq 5400 US computer, i believe from 1999, and would like to overclock the cpu. I only use the computer to watch videos and have noticed that it can't quite handel some of the videos. The video seems to stop and go when there is a lot of action going on. I have brought up the video card controler screen and the card is not beeing over worked or starving for power. I brought up my task manager and saw that the CPU was at 100% utilization when the stop and go would happen. Other then the rare occurance the computer runs fine still. I have read up on overclocking a bit but can't seem to do it. I can get into my BIOS screen, F10 on startup, but you can't make any changes to the CPU frequancy or any other performance change, you can only see what they were set at fromthe factory... Any thoughts anyone??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most oem pc's (ones bought from shops) have the BIOS locked so you can't change anything. This is because overclocking can damage your pc and therfore voids the warranty.

if your cpu is running at 100% then there could be many reasons for this: Viruses, not good cooling, too many programs running etc etc.


----------

